# update on transplant



## dordtrecht5 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello once again. Tonight it is snowing in Omaha, again. Things are going well for Audrey. The other day the doctors thought there was a possibility of an ileus (which is the medical term for "bowel blockage/obstruction." The did a CT scan of her bowel and it proved there was nothing observably wrong. Also, today they performed a scope of her bowel, all showed very healthy. The team put her back on feeds today and she is able to have 1 oz. water per hour. I am telling you, this is a work of God. She has not had any food in her stomach for well over 7 months. She is even passing gas!  You would never think that a person would be delighted to share that kind of news unless you were with a bunch of guys in a tavern, drinking beer and telling fish stories. However, this is just something that Audrey has not been able to do for such a long time, so it IS delightful to share that type of information.
We were able to move from the Pediatric ICU to an intermediate floor today. This is another huge step in recovery. We will be looking forward to more good news in the days to come.
Some other news:
1.) My dear friend and former pastor Dr. Kelly Nelson Birks lost his wife Monday to pancreatic cancer. Her funeral was this morning (January 16). Please pray for Dr. B. and his family. They have one daughter and one son.
2.) I have built a website. If you would like to view it you may access it at web.mac.com/dordtrecht5 This site is mostly dedicated to us as a family; however, I do have a blog and will be posting things on there from theology to weather. Kind of a whatever type of thing. You will find many photos and such, also some "testimonial." 
Once again, all of us are very grateful to all of you who have considered us in your prayers. We sincerely thank you.
Dallas and Brigitte


----------



## Gryphonette (Jan 16, 2008)

So glad to hear of Audrey's improvement, and praying such positive news continues to pour forth. ;^)

BTW, your link doesn't work. :^(


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2008)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 17, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Praise the Lord!



Indeed!

Continuing to pray for and rejoicing with your family.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 17, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Praise the Lord!
> ...


----------



## dordtrecht5 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry, I posted the URL wrong. The link should be working now. Also, it should read web.mac.com/dordtrecht5


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for the update on Audrey. That's such good news.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I have been wondering how things were going.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonderful news, brother. Praying she continues to improve and come home.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so glad!! Thanks for the blog link.


----------



## lololong (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for the news, and praises to God for the improvement.
We are keeping Audrey in our prayers.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad things are going well. I'm sorry about the loss in your church.


----------

